# Iframe & .asp vertragen sich nicht?



## whooo (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ganz komisches Problem.
Habe ein Iframe eingebaut in dem ein externer Shop geöffnet werden soll... mit folgendem code:


```
<iframe src="http://62.138.56.210/WebEdition/default.asp?Shop=3" name="shop" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" align="left" marginheight="0px" marginwidth="0px" height="480" width="640">Ihr
       Browser unterst&uuml;tzt leider keine Inline-Rahmen.</iframe>
```

oder auch folgenden hab ich versucht:


```
<iframe src="about:blank" ID="ShopFrame" name="Shop" width="774" height="500" scrolling="no" frameborder="0">Ihr
       Browser unterst&uuml;tzt leider keine Inline-Rahmen.</iframe>
    <script>
      if (adresse) {
         document.getElementById("ShopFrame").src = adresse;
      }else {
         document.getElementById("ShopFrame").src = "http://62.138.56.210/WebEdition/default.asp?Shop=3";
         ;
      }
    </script>
```

Beide funktionieren nicht im Internet Explorer 6 (Fehlermeldung: Seite nicht gefunden), sowie auch nicht im Safari...aber dennoch im IE 5!
liegt es an der .asp Datei oder woran kann es liegen, dass er die Seite nicht findet? Weil andere "normale" Seiten öffnet er problemlos im iframe. validiert hab ich den code auch schon. er funktioniert ja sogar in einer rohen seite nicht siehe http://www.inkiess.de/shoptest.htm 

momentan eingebaut mit java script auf http://www.inkiess.de/shop.htm

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!


----------



## kurtparis (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von ASP. Allerdings hatte ich schon öfters probleme mit in ASP programmierten Seiten auf MAC-browsern, und frage mich ob ASP plattformübergreifend einsetzbar ist..


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es an ASP liegt. Dieser Shop verwendet JS, um die korrekten Frames zu laden.
Ich tippe eher, dass dort etwas schiefläuft. Da du in den Code nicht selbst reparierend eingreifen kannst,
würde ich vorschlagen, du schilderst den Shopbetreibern dein Problem.

Was ist das übrigens für ein merkwürdiger Betreiber, wenn der sich noch nicht mal ne Domain leistet


----------



## whooo (2. Februar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub nicht, dass es an ASP liegt. Dieser Shop verwendet JS, um die korrekten Frames zu laden.
> Ich tippe eher, dass dort etwas schiefläuft. Da du in den Code nicht selbst reparierend eingreifen kannst,
> würde ich vorschlagen, du schilderst den Shopbetreibern dein Problem.
> 
> Was ist das übrigens für ein merkwürdiger Betreiber, wenn der sich noch nicht mal ne Domain leistet



Kannst du mir sagen, welches JS du meinst, welches dafür verantwortlich ist?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Februar 2005)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Frames durchgeschaut(da wird einem ja schwindlig bei der Masse)
...eins ist z.B. in menu71.asp

```
<script language=Javascript>

function loadFrame(FrameName,MyDestination)
{
if(!parent.frames[FrameName])
{
gFrameTimeout = window.setTimeout('loadFrame(' + String.fromCharCode(39) + FrameName + String.fromCharCode(39) + ',' + String.fromCharCode(39) + MyDestination + String.fromCharCode(39) + ')',20);
return false;
}
else
{
parent.frames[FrameName].window.location.href=MyDestination;
return true;
}
}

loadFrame('Menu2','../htm/menu25.asp');
loadFrame('Logo','../spr0/logo.htm');
</script>
```


----------

